# الرد على الاسئلة والاستفسارات عن موضوع سيارة تعمل بالماء بدلا من البنزين



## fagrelsabah (3 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

هذا الموضوع مخصص للرد على الاسئلة والاستفسارات على موضوعات وقود الماء بديل البنزين 

مثل هذا الموضوع 

*سيارة تعمل بالماء بدلا من البنزين - اسرار و خفايا تكشف لاول مرة *


----------



## fagrelsabah (3 أغسطس 2009)

رقم المشاركة : [*102* (*permalink*)] led-led 
جديد







 











*مشكووورين وجزاكم الله كل خير* 
* اتمنى احد يفيدني بخصوص استخدام الماء بدل البنزين كاوقود لسيارة او اي آلة​ 
حقيقةََ من امس الصبح اول ماشفت الموضوع شدني وجالس على اليوتيوب من 8 الصبح لين 12 الظهر ماحسيت بنفسي طبعا كنت احول اكون فكره 
عن طريقة تجميع وتركيب وتوصيل وافضل الطرق لها ​ 
ولكن هناك بعض الاشكالات التى واجهتني وطبعا قلت استشيركم فيها يمكن اجد الحل عندكم ​ 
الحوض الذي يوضع فيه الماء طبعا محكم الاغلاق يخرج منه انبوب .​ 
هل الهيدروجين فقط يذهب عبر الانبوب وماذا يحدث للاكسجين المتحد مع الهيدروجين ؟​ 
وهل ممكن غاز الهيدروجين يحمل معه ذرات اوكسجين بسيطه ويتحول لماء داخل المكينه ويضرها ؟​ 
هل يوصل مباشره الى غرفة الاحتراق بالمحرك ويتم الاستغناء عن البنزين نهائيا او يتم وضعه 
بعد فلتر الهواء بحيث يخطلط مع الاكسجين وبكذا تستهلك السيارة بنزين اقل لعملية الاحتراق 
لان الهيدروجين سريع الاشتعال ويعتبر عامل محفز للاحتراق باقل كمية بنزين ؟​ 
في حالة اضغط على دعسة البنزين تنتج كهرباء قويه بحيث تثير الماء الى في الحوض ويمكن يطلع الماء عبر الانبوب الى المكينة وتضرها .​ 
هل ممكن وضع فلتر بين الحوض والمكينه لتصفية ومنع وصول الماء وكيفية الطريقة التركيب ؟
لاني شفت بعضهم يحط والبعض يوصل الانبوب مباشره الى المكينه .



ادري اني كثرت اسئلة بس فيكم الخير والبركة 
:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:​*​




*
هل الهيدروجين فقط يذهب عبر الانبوب وماذا يحدث للاكسجين المتحد مع الهيدروجين ؟​ *
لتكن اجاباتنا علمية وصحيحة وواضحة 
اولا كلمة ااو وصف اكسجين متحد مع الهيدروجين = معناه = ماء = الماء 
فان اتحدوا مع يعض صاروا ماءا 

ثانيا 
لعلك تقصد الاكسجين المختلط بغاز الهيدروجين 
وهذا معناه غازين مختلطان وليس متحدان 

نعم عند تحليل الماء كما ترى بالتجارب يخرج الغازان مختلطان مع بعضهما البعض 
وهذا يسمي غاز الهيدروكسي وعند اشتعاله داخل المحرك يصير ماء ويعطى المحرك قوة د
فع جبارة 300% مثل البنزين 
وقل وداعا لتلوث الهواء والسحب السوداء 


*
وهل ممكن غاز الهيدروجين يحمل معه ذرات اوكسجين بسيطه ويتحول لماء داخل المكينه ويضرها ؟​*

لا ضرر مطلقا على المكينة 

والضرر الوحيد هو ان الطلب على البنزين سيقل والحرب على الدول اللتى تملك البترول للاستياء عليه وعلى مصادر البترول لن يكون لها مبرر 
فالماء بكل مكان سواء بحر او مطر او صرف صحى او حتى البول اعاذكم الله 
ولابد من دخول الاكسجين والا لن يحترق الهيدروجين ولا حتى البنزين 

فالبنزين والسولار يحترقان فى وجود الهيدروجين 


*هل يوصل مباشره الى غرفة الاحتراق بالمحرك ويتم الاستغناء عن البنزين نهائيا او يتم وضعه 
بعد فلتر الهواء بحيث يخطلط مع الاكسجين وبكذا تستهلك السيارة بنزين اقل لعملية الاحتراق 
لان الهيدروجين سريع الاشتعال ويعتبر عامل محفز للاحتراق باقل كمية بنزين ؟​*

هذا السؤال يدل عل انك بتفهم كثير فى مجال السيارات 

وهذا سيجعل الشرح لى سهلا 

هناك فرق بين اثنين 

وهو فرق خطير وهام جدا جدا 

الاول 

تسيير السيارة بالكامل على الهيدروجين والاكسجين


الثانى تسيير السيارة على البنزين مع خفض استهلاك البنزين الى ادنى مستوى 

===============

ففي الافتراض الاول 

يجب قفل والغاء الكربراتير وفلتر الهواء نهائيا فلن تحتاج لهم 
ويتم تركيب جهاز منظم للغاز = مثل الجهاز المستخدم فى السيارات اللتى تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي 

والغازات الناتجه من تحليل الماء تدخل من صمام التحكم فيها الى المحرك بتاثر الشفط = الفاكوم من السلندرات 

وان تم تسريب ودخول الهواء الجوى فستحتاج الى كميات كبيرة جدا من الهيدروجين 

ولهذا السبب يتم منع دخول الهواء الى المحرك = المكينه نهائيا 
فقط وقود الماء
الافتراض الثانى 


وهنا يتم التوصيل من فلتر الهواء وقبل الكربراتير 
ولافضل وضع منظم للتحكم فى الغاز مكلما زادت عدد لفات المكينه كلما زاد استهلاك الغاز 

بمعنى كل شوط لكل بستم لابد له من بعض الغاز 

فالدوران على الثبات والسيارة واقفة يكون عدد لفات المحرك 800 لفة تقريبا 

وعلى السرعات تصل الى 4000 لفة دقيقة وبالتالى تحتاج الى غاز كثير 

مثل كربراتير السيارة توجد به منافذ لحقن البنزين على السرعات

*في حالة اضغط على دعسة البنزين تنتج كهرباء قويه بحيث تثير الماء الى في الحوض ويمكن يطلع الماء عبر الانبوب الى المكينة وتضرها .


*

لهذا السبب توجد عدة احتياطان للامان وجهزة اخرى ملحقة بخلية التحليل 

1= البابلر
وتعمل عمل الشيشة اللتى تستخدم للتدخين بالقهاوى 

فيمر الغاز من اسفل الماء الذى بها ليتم غسيله وتبريده وخروجه من اعلى 

2=

ثم يمر على مرشح الهواء 

وهو يعمل على تجفيف الماء من الغاز وتجميعه 

يستخدم فى ورش السيارات ملحق بالكمبرسور = ضاغط الهواء 


3=

الفلاش بال رستر 

هى اسم انكليزى كتلته بالعربي لك 

ومعناه مانع ارتداد اللهب 

فبعض مكينات السيارات عند ادراتها بالصباح يخرج منها لهب الى الكربراتير واى فلتر الهواء 

ويسمي الباك فاير او اللهب العكسي 

وهذا قد يسببمشاكل مع الهيدروجين فثل انفجار البابلر او الخلية 

لان اللهب لن تستطيع اطفائوة بسهولة 

فلابد من كل تلك الاحتياطات الامنية 





هل ممكن وضع فلتر بين الحوض والمكينه لتصفية ومنع وصول الماء وكيفية الطريقة التركيب ؟
لاني شفت بعضهم يحط والبعض يوصل الانبوب مباشره الى المكينه .​

شرحتهم لك 

البعض اللى مابيركب فلتر او خلافة 
لان لالخلية اللتى لديه لاتنتج كمية كبيرة من الغاز 

او محرك السيارة من السيارات الحديثة واللتى بها كمبيوتر يعمل على تشغيلها وبالتالى لاتعمل فاير باك ابدا 

اما السيارات القديمة والمستعملة فوق ال1001000 كيلومتر فهناك خطر الفلاش باك


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (4 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخ فجر على هذه الهمة والنشاط لك ولجميع اعضاء هدا المنتدى الراقي وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك 
اسمحو لي ببعض من الاسئلة التي تراودني الان

ما هي الكمية الكافية من غاز hho اللازمة لادارة الحرك 

كمية انتاج الغاز من التحليل الكهربائي بواسطة اضافة مواد محرضة مثل koh تعطي كمية اكبر بكثير من خلية ستانلي وهل هذا يدل على فشل هذه الطريقة حيث قمت بالتجربة شخصيا 

هل يتم تشغيل محركات الديزل على هذا الغاز بدون شرارة

هل يوجد على حد علمك جهاز يقيس كمية الهيدروجين من هدا الغاز الخليط كوني شغال على هذا الموضوع في بحث علمي متكامل --بالطبع سوف تروا النتائج عند الانتهاء من هذا الموضوع اي عند مناقشة رسالة الماجستير

نعتذر لاطالة الاسئلة وشكرا


----------



## fagrelsabah (4 أغسطس 2009)

علاء الفلاحات قال:


> اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخ فجر على هذه الهمة والنشاط لك ولجميع اعضاء هدا المنتدى الراقي وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك
> اسمحو لي ببعض من الاسئلة التي تراودني الان
> 
> 
> ...


 الردود بالاعلى 

وشكرا لكم


----------



## led-led (4 أغسطس 2009)

اول مشكور ع التفاعل السريع وسرعة الاجابه :12:

وشرحك ماشاء الله عليه :12:

وشكرا ع مدحك لي ع انه عندي خلفيه مكانيكيه مع اني من جنبها :1:

عندي كم طلب :78:

بنسبه لي ابي اسوي الفكره ولكن مارح استغني ع البنزين ابي اقلل من استهلاكه بعني بوصلها قبل فلتر الهواء 

ابي رائك بالفكرة ومدى جدواها ع زيادة عزم السيارة ,والقطع المطلوبه وترتيب توصيلها 

اذا ممكن تقدر ترسم دائرة بسيطه للحوض الي يتم فيه التفاعل مروراَ بالقطع الى داخل المحرك 
ويارت تدعم كل قطعه بصوره طبيعيه عشان بقية الاخوان الى يدخلون الموضوع يكون 
عندهم فكره نظريه ( شرح تركيب ) وفكره بصرية وتخيلية ( صور للقطع ) وبكذا تكون واضحه 
اكثر ويقل تكرار الاسئلة 

وانا ممكن اساعدك وارسمها ع برنامج الاوتوكاد 
او اننا نتعاون ونسوي موضوع يغطي كل الجوانب وبكذا ننتقل بالاعضاء من مرحلة التفكير بطريقة التركيب
الى مرحلة التطوير 

وان شاء الله ماقصر معاك


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 أغسطس 2009)

بعض الصور للتسهيل على فهم الطرق المختلفة لتحليل الماء 

وطرق استخدامه للسيارات 


1





2







3







4







5









6







7









8









9










10








11







12








13










14










15










16










17









18









19








20








21







=


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 أغسطس 2009)

بعض الصور الاخرى 


=





=




=


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 أغسطس 2009)

صور دائرة لتحليل الماء الكترونية 

وخلية تحليل الماء مصنوعة من 112 لوح استانلسل لتعمل على تيار كهربي 120 فولت = بعد توحيد الكهرباء باستخدام الدايود ==



=





====







=







=


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 أغسطس 2009)

محول لرفع الجهد الكهربى لوحدات التحليل 

====













=






=


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 أغسطس 2009)

مزيد من الصور لخلايا صغيرة لتحليل الماء
==












=====











==







=


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 أغسطس 2009)

بعض الصور التوضيحية


==




=






=





=


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 أغسطس 2009)

مزيد للصور 

وخلايا تحليل للماء بالمصانع وجهاز ضغط الغاز






=-











=














-


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 أغسطس 2009)

صور ورسومات توضيحية 

=






=





=





=


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 أغسطس 2009)

تابع الصور والشرح عليها

=








=







=






=


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 أغسطس 2009)

بعض الرسومات والصور والشؤح 



=








=










=







=


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 أغسطس 2009)

بعض الصور لوحدات التحليل 



=







=






=


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 أغسطس 2009)

صور وحدات تحليل الماء 

والحصول على الهيدروجين منفصل عن الاكسجين


=






=






=






=


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 أغسطس 2009)

صور لابسط طرق تحليل الماء



=






=







=






=


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 أغسطس 2009)

صور اخرى 


=



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=43979&stc=1&d=1249497479

=




=

=


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

مزيد من الصور =







=





=





=
















=




=


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

صور وحدات تحليل الماء 

والحصول على الهيدروجين منفصل عن الاكسجين










==












=====














====





















=








=


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

صور وحدات تحليل الماء 


====

















==







=========












=


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

مزيد من الصور لوقود الماء

=








=








=




=


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

صور وحدات تحليل الماء 

والحصول على الهيدروجين منفصل عن الاكسجين







==











==
















=




=


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

صور نشرح مصدار الهيدروجين

=







===
=
















==
==




=


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

مزيد من الصور والشرح


=







=






=






=


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

مزيد من الصور لاستخدام الهيدروجين كوقود


=





=









=







=


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

صور للعبة اطفال صاروخ يعمل بالهيدروجين للاجظ القوة الدافعه لقليل من الغاز 


بالصور 

==










=





=








=


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

صور خلايا تحليل الماء و دائرة الكترونية تباع على الانترنت لتحليل الماء 

======

=












==







=


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

مزيد من الصور 

وترى محرك سيارة مازدت الرحوى الذى يعمل بالهيدروجين 



=








=








=


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

مزيد من الصور








======









=






==








=


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

صور الاجزاء المطلوبة لتركيب جهاز وقود الماء بالسيارات 










==


















==



==








=


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

مزيد من الصور 

=-















=








=










=


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

صور للجهاز المطلوب تركيبه على كربراتير السيارات للتحكم فى غاز الهيدروجين والهواء

وهو خاص بالسيارات اللتى تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي القديمة 








=======














======















=


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

صورة خلية تحليل الماء لسيارة المخترع الفلبيني دانيال دنجل 

=











=
















=








=


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

صور الماء وقود المستقبل المجانى والذى لاينفذ







=====










=










=


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

صور لنماذج منخلايا تحليل الماء لتحزيله الى وقود افضل من البنزين والسولار 




=====














==














====









=


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

مزيد من الصور والشرح مكتوب عليها 

=








=












=


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

صور خلية تحويل الماء الى وقود وطرق تركيبه بمكينة السيارة

=











=











=







=



=


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

صور توضح طرق توصيل وقود الماء = الهيدروجنين الى المحرك


====














====















==






=


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

مزيد من الصور 



=








=







=

=


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 أغسطس 2009)

صور الوقود الذى لاينفذ ابدا ولايلوث البيئة 

والذى ان استخدمته وحرقته عاد ليصير ماءا بأذن الله تعالى

=













=
















=


----------



## fagrelsabah (23 سبتمبر 2009)

وفي انتظار استفساراتكم واسئلتكم


----------



## wafek (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*كيفية ضبط الكربراتير*

_شكرا على هذا المجهود الجبار_


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 أكتوبر 2009)

wafek قال:


> _شكرا على هذا المجهود الجبار_


جزاك الله خيرا اخى 
وعلينا ان نقدم هذا العلم لخدمة الامة والمسلمين وللحد من الفقر واهله


----------



## magdy2006 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

اخى الكريم حياك الله اريد طريقه صنع مانع ارتداد اللهب وماهى المواد المستخدمه لانى رائيت فى فلم على اليوتيوب عبارة عن ماسورة مقلوظه من الطرفين ويحشو بداخلها ما يشبه الصوف او القطن لا اعرف فارجو التوضيح وشكراا


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 أكتوبر 2009)

magdy2006 قال:


> اخى الكريم حياك الله اريد طريقه صنع مانع ارتداد اللهب وماهى المواد المستخدمه لانى رائيت فى فلم على اليوتيوب عبارة عن ماسورة مقلوظه من الطرفين ويحشو بداخلها ما يشبه الصوف او القطن لا اعرف فارجو التوضيح وشكراا


 الموضوع بسيط

الاول اعرف معنى اطفاء النار 
وبعدها سيكون كل شئ سهل باذن الله تعالي 

لاطفاء النار طريقتان الاولى منع دخول الاكسجين الذى بالهواء الجوى مثلا لانه يساعد على الاشتعال 
وهنا تستخدم طفايات الحريق اللتى تحتوى على غاز ثانى اكسيد الكربون وبانتشار الغاز حول اللهب ينطفئ الى ان يبرد 

وهذا مسكلة مع وقود الماء لان الحرارة 4000 ليست سهله التبريد الثانى الكسجين موجود ومخلوط بالهيدروجين فصعب الاطفاء 

الثانى 

التبريد الى درجة حرارة اقل من اللتى تلزم لاستمرار الاشتعال 

سواء بالماء او بغاز بارد جدا 

وتلك هى الطريقة المستخدمة فى مانع الارتداد 

فتلك المادة اللتى تسأل عنها 

هى نحاس سلك او شبك يشبه المستخدم فى المطابخ لغسيل الاوانى والاطباق 

ميزته انه يعمل على تفتيت الغاز اثناء مرورة به فيكون من السهل اطفاؤه 
والثانى عند حدوث اللهب سيعمل على تفريق النار بداخله وامتصاص الحرارة منهاوبالتالى تبرد وتنطفئ 


مع مراعاة طريقة ضغط وكثافة الكمية داخل الماسورة فان كانت كثيفة جدا ادى الى خنق الغاز وتواجد اللهب فى الامام = فى اول مانع الارتداد على صورة شعله بداخله لاتنطفى وتعرفها من ارتفاع درجة الحرارة بشدة 

وعند قلة الكثافة كثيرا تؤدى الى مرور اللهب عبر مانع الارتداد 

بالخبرة والتجربة ستتعرف على الحجم الامثل 

وفى الانترنت يباع المانع من ماسورة نحاس بطول 10 الى 15 سنتيمتر وقطر ثلاثة اثمان البوصة 3 على 8


----------



## tanji12 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

مانع ارتداد اللهب
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AELCURU_HE


----------



## tanji12 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ فجر الصباح
اريد ان اشغل خلية هدروجين على سيارتي mercedes 250 diesel 1991
في رايك كم لتر في الدقيقة يجب ان يخرج من الخلية
وهل يجب ان اركب البوبلر ومانع ارتداد اللهب ايضا
وكم سيكون التوفير في الديزل
وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 أكتوبر 2009)

tanji12 قال:


> الاخ فجر الصباح
> اريد ان اشغل خلية هدروجين على سيارتي mercedes 250 diesel 1991
> في رايك كم لتر في الدقيقة يجب ان يخرج من الخلية
> وهل يجب ان اركب البوبلر ومانع ارتداد اللهب ايضا
> ...


السيارات الديزل الافضل لها استخدام جهاز الجييت GeeT
وسهل التصنيع من امكانات محلية و هذا الجهاز يتم تدريسه فى جامعات فرنسا ودول المغرب العربي اللتى تتحدث الفرنسية

وفى فرنسا استطاع احد المطورين للجهاز ان يصل الى 10 % ديزل و90% ماء 

فهذا ان كنت تنتجه كمشروع او حتى الاستخدام الشخصي 

اما ان كنت تريد استخدام الهيدروكسي 
فهنا لابد من ان تعلم ان الاستهلاك يقل عند ضبط دخول الغاز مع السولار بنفس القوة والسرعه 

فعند الضغط على بدال = دواسة السيارة فان المحرك يبداء فى التسارع من 500 لفة دقيقة الى 3500 لفة دقيقة 
لذالك يجب عمل خزان للغاز 

ويمكن ان تكون خلية التحليل نفسها بشرط ان تكون مصنوعه من الحديد بسماكة 4مم مليمتر وبها منظم للغاز وعداد لقياس ضغط الغاز وصمام الامان المخصص لتفريغ الضغط الزائد 

وجهاز للتحكم فى سرعة خروج الغاز مع سرعة استهلاك الوقود 

وافضل التجارب بتكون 5لتر دقيقة وذالك بتجميعها واستهاكها بالاسلوب الذى تم شرحه 

وهناك من وصل الى 35 لتر دقيقة بتقنية خاصة به من دوائر كهرباء وخلافه 

يمكنك قراءة المزيد ن المعلومات فى موضوع دورة الهيدروجين المثبت بالمنتدى ففيه الكثير من الشرح المفيد


----------



## tanji12 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الرد السريع


----------



## احمدمحمداحمد بليه (26 نوفمبر 2009)

الحمد للله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات


----------



## hebaa (30 نوفمبر 2009)

* سؤال محيرني؟؟؟؟
لماا لم يتبنى الغرب هذه التقنيه علما بانه بذلك ينهي ارتباطه وحاجته الى الدول العربيه الغنيه بالنفط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## hebaa (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*اسئل الله ان يجزيك عنا كل الخير 

اريد ان اسئلك ان قمت انت شخصيا بتحويل سيارتك او منزلك او شيئ مما تملك للعمل بهذه الطاقه ....وان لم تقم ....فما الي يمنعك من المباشرة بلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و سؤالي الثاني :لقد قلت ان المعلومات حول هذة الطاقه تعتبر مصدر مفتوح ومجانيه للجميع .....كل ما شاهدت مجرد اخبار و معلومات سطحيه ....فاين هيه المعلوماتالتفصيليه التي تنقل الموضوع من مجرد اطروحات الى مشاريع حقيقيه قابله لتنفيذ على ارض الواقع...........
ارجوا الاجابه 
وشكرا لجهودكم*


----------



## fagrelsabah (30 نوفمبر 2009)

hebaa قال:


> * سؤال محيرني؟؟؟؟
> لماا لم يتبنى الغرب هذه التقنيه علما بانه بذلك ينهي ارتباطه وحاجته الى الدول العربيه الغنيه بالنفط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


المال 
نعم الجشع وحب المال وجمع مليارات الدولارات لصالح حفنه من الناس 
والباقي يعيشون في معاناه ومصارعه الفقر والتلوث 

اما الغرب لان كل صناعاتهم تعتمد على منتجات البترول من فيبر جلاش وخلافه وملابس وكل مستلزمات الحياه من الصناعات البتروكميائية 
وان اردت ان تكون غنيا فاصنع ازمة واغلق عقول الاخرين عن البحث عن بديل وبهذا سيظل انت الوحيد الغنى 

والغرب لايحتاج الى بترول الدول العربية 
فهةو يعتمد على دول كثيرة جدا مصدرة للبترول مثل فنزويلا وغيرها 

فهى تجارة مربحه طالما يطلبها الناس 
وكل العلماء الذين توصلوا للبدائل للاسف تم تصفيتهم جسديا بالقتل او التسميم او ايداعهم السجون وخلافه 

اذهب الى جامعه الهندسة ببلدك اين كانت وابحث فى مشروعات التخرج ستجد الكثير منها عن الطاقة الحرة 
والسؤال لماذا لم تنفذ الى الان؟

وهنا بالمنتدى موضوع عن السيارة شمسون اللتى تعتمد على الطاقة الشمسية ولا تحتاج الى وقود او صيانه او شحن من مصدر خارجى فاين هى الان ربما المتحف فهى لن ترى النور ابدا 
ومثلها مثل حال الطاقة البديلة والنظيفة فهناك من يحاربها ويعمل على تكذيبها وتتبع من يستخدمها 
فكل من ظهر وقال هاهى سيارتى تسير بدون وقود سيختفي الى الابد هو وسيارته 

اقراء المزيد عنها فى صفحات الانترنت 
واقراء ايضا موضوع لماذا تم قتل السيارة الكهربية 
مع انها كانت الحل للكثير من الفقراء ومتوسطى الحال 
لماذ تم سحبها من الاسواق وتدميرها مرة واحد ولماذا لم يتم انتاجها او تركها لاصحابها ؟؟؟؟؟
اقراء اخى لتتعرف على المزيد


----------



## hebaa (13 ديسمبر 2009)

* اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fagrelsabah 


المال 

اقراء المزيد عنها فى صفحات الانترنت 
واقراء ايضا موضوع لماذا تم قتل السيارة الكهربية 
مع انها كانت الحل للكثير من الفقراء ومتوسطى الحال 
لماذ تم سحبها من الاسواق وتدميرها مرة واحد ولماذا لم يتم انتاجها او تركها لاصحابها ؟؟؟؟؟
اقراء اخى لتتعرف على المزيد 

هذا بالتحديد ما جعلني مصدقا بنجاعة فكرة الماء كطاقه بديله...فمنذ شهور شاهدت كيف قام شركة جنرال الكترك بسحب كل السيارات الكهربائيه من الاسواق و كيف قامت بطحنها باكملها و تحويلا الى مبشور الحديد(برادة حديد) وما ادهشني حقا هوه عدم القيام بتفكيكها و الاستفادة من اجزائها ....بل قامت بابادتها عن بكرة ابيها .........هذا جعلني اتكد من قولك بانهم يحاربون كل ما قد يجعل الناس تستغني عنهم......


لكنك يا اخي لما تجاوبني على سؤالي ....هل قمت بتجريب هه التقنيه بنفسك و استغلالها في منزلك و سيارتك .....و ان كان الجواب بالنفي ....فلماذا ...وماذا تنتزظر؟؟؟
لاني بصدد التجريب ...و قد قمت بتجربتين فاشلات بسبب عدم اتباع الطرق الصحيحه في التجريب ....و انا حاليا احضر لتجربه الثالثه*​


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*السؤال الاول ليس له اجابة لسبب هام جدا ولتعرفه 
ابحث فى براءات الاختراعات فى بلدك وستجد ان هناك مشاريع تخرج لمهندسين بسيارة تعمل بالماء 

ومن ظهر منهم على الانترنت او التلفاز فاختفي هو سيارته الى الابد -؟؟؟؟؟؟ للاسف 

تابع اخبار المشاهير من العلماء تم تسميمهم او قتلهم او شراء الاختراعات بسعر رخيص منعهم من نشرها فهناك من يهمه ان تظل الطاقة من اغلى مايمكن لمصلحته المالية 

ويكفي ماتراه هنا بالمنتدى من محاولات التعتيم والتكذيب المستمر لمجرد نقل الاخبار حتى نتعلم شيئا 
فالبعض يري اننا يجب ان نظل متخلفين علميا وتكنولوجيا 

فان كانوا يكذبون الشركات والمخترعين والعلماء اللتى تشاهد بعينيك اختراعاتهم فهل اكذب ما ارى ولاصدق عضو يريد ان يكذب تلك التكنولوجيا 
ثم ان جاء عضو قال انه توصل لكذا لقاموا بتكذيبهم 

وهناك بعض المهندسين العرب قد صنعوا مثل تلك التغييرات لسيارت لعرب بدول الخليج 

السؤال الثانى 

المصدر المفتوح لتتعلم منع وتصل الى مواصفات خاصة لجهازك 
وليس لنكون نسخ ولصق 

فالكثير من المهندسين توصلوا ولله الحمد الى طرق مختلفة لتحويل السيارات للعمل بالماء 

ولهم الحق فى الاحتفاظ ببراءة اختراعاتهم وتفاصيلها لما بذلوه من تعب وجهد واموال كثير ووقت قد يصل لسنوات 
فالحقوق هنا لابد من حفظها لاصحابها 

اما المصدر فيمكنك منه ببعض الدراسة والتجارب والمساعدات الفنية ان تصل لنتائج مثلهم وربما افضل منهم 
فالطرق الفنية لاستخدام الماء كوقود متعدده ولا تنتهي 
ولا تنتظر ان ياتى احد ليضع للعامة براءة اختراعه فلم ارها ابدا 
ليقوم اصحاب الشركات بتصنيع اختراعه ويظل فقيرا الى الابد*


----------



## FOUZIDDD (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ما هي الدارة الكهربائية المستخدمة


----------



## محمود شوبير (25 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## مهندي كوم (28 مارس 2010)

أخي اريد ان اعرف ماهو الكاثود والانود واين اجدها


----------



## مهندي كوم (28 مارس 2010)

*اخي ماهو الكاثود والانود واين اجدها*


----------



## د حسين (29 مارس 2010)

*الكاثود*

الى الأخ مهندي كوم
من أجل الفائدة العامة
الكاثود هو اي ناقل كهربائي معدني موضوع ضمن وعاء التحليل متصل بالقطب الموجب للبطارية او اي مصدر لتيار مستمر ويسمى الكاثود بالعربية المصعد وعند مرور التيار تتجمع ذرات الأوكسجين المنطلقة من عملية التحليل الكهربائي حوله وهذا الأوكسجين لحظة تشكله يكون بشكل اكسجين أحادي ويسمى الأوكسجين الوليد ويتصف بقوة فعاليته بالأكسدة فيقوم بأكسدة المصعد المذكور ويحوله الى أكسيد المعدن المصنوع منه وينحل هذا الأوكسيد في ماء الوعاء ويغير لونه حسب نوع المعدن المستخدم فاذا كان حديدا يغير لون السائل الى البني وهو لون الصدأ المعروف واذا كان نحاسا يغير لون السائل الى أخضر ..... وتفاديا لذلك يفضل صنع المصعد من مواد مقاومة لللأكسدة مثل الكروم والتنغستين والتيتانيوم وهو أفضلها ولكنه غالي الثمن أم أفضلها من حيث التوفر والرخص فهو فحم الغرافيت ومتوفر بشدة حيث يمكن استخراجه من داخل البطاريات العادية المستهلكة مجانا وانصحك بتجربته .
أما الأنود فهو بالعربي المهبط ويتصل بالقطب السالب وعند مرور التيار ينطلق حوله غاز الهيدروجين ولا يتفاعل معه مهما كان نوع معدنه ويمكن استعمال الفحم نفسه ..
أرجو ان تكون استفدت من هذه المعلومات ...... والله الموفق​


----------



## zamalkawi (1 أبريل 2010)

أخي فجر الصباح
معذرة لم يتح لدي الوقت لقراءة الموضوع بتفاصيله
فقط مررت سريعا على المشاركات
وما استنتجته هو أن الوقود ليس ماء، وإنما هيدروجين
وأن الهيدروجين يتم الحصول عليه بالتحليل الكهربي للماء
أي أننا نعطي الماء "طاقة" كهربية، ثم نعيد اتحاد الماء بالهيدروجين في خلية الوقود لنحصل على "طاقة" مرة أخرى
فكيف تعمل السيارة إذا بدون أي مصدر طاقة خارجي سوى الماء (هذا إذا اعتبرنا الماء طاقة) إذا كنا نحتاج لمصدر طاقة لتحليل الماء إلى أكسجين وهيدروجين
معذرة، أرجو توضيح هذه النقطة إذ ربما التبس علي الأمر


----------



## zamalkawi (10 أبريل 2010)

*أخي فجر الصباح
معذرة لم يتح لدي الوقت لقراءة الموضوع بتفاصيله
فقط مررت سريعا على المشاركات
وما استنتجته هو أن الوقود ليس ماء، وإنما هيدروجين
وأن الهيدروجين يتم الحصول عليه بالتحليل الكهربي للماء
أي أننا نعطي الماء "طاقة" كهربية، ثم نعيد اتحاد الماء بالهيدروجين في خلية الوقود لنحصل على "طاقة" مرة أخرى
فكيف تعمل السيارة إذا بدون أي مصدر طاقة خارجي سوى الماء (هذا إذا اعتبرنا الماء طاقة) إذا كنا نحتاج بالفعل لمصدر طاقة لتحليل الماء إلى أكسجين وهيدروجين
معذرة، أرجو توضيح هذه النقطة إذ ربما التبس علي الأمر*​


----------



## zamalkawi (25 أبريل 2010)

أخي فجر الصباح، أنت قلت:
​ 

fagrelsabah قال:


> * الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين*


 
*وأعتقد أن هذه الجملة هي حجر الزاوية في موضوعاتك المتعلقة بمحركات الماء، فهل لديك إثبات أو مصدر لها؟​*
* ​  أرجو ألا تكون إجابتك هي أن أذهب وأبحث، فلو أنك كتبت ورقة بحثية مثلا عن موضوع معين، ثم وضعت نظرية أو افتراض ستجد من يسألك ما إثباتك أو مصدرك، ولن يتم إجازة الورقة البحثية دون ذكر المصدر أو وضع الإثبات​*
* ​ *
*  سألخص سؤالي وأجعله محددا:​ *
* ما هو مصدرك أو دليلك أو إثباتك على أن "الطاقة الكهربية المتحررة من دمج عنصري الماء وهما الهيدروجين والاكسجين اكبر من تلك اللتى تستخدم فى خلية تحليل الماء للحصول على الهيدروجين والاكسجين"​ *
* ​ *
*  فلنجعل هذا السؤال وإجابته هو نقطة البداية في أي نقاش علمي جاد عن هذا الأمر، ولو أنك أجبت السؤال بالفعل من قبل، فأرجو أن تقتبس الإجابة وتضعها هنا أو أن تضع رابط له​ *
وأرجو ألا تهمل هذا السؤال، وألا تتهرب من الإجابة عليه، لأنني سألتك هذا السؤال عدة مرات، وأرسلت لك عدة رسائل خاصة لأذكرك به، ولم أجد إجابة منك حتى الآن​


----------



## alcodimy (16 يوليو 2011)

اخي العزيز عندي سياره من سوزوكي بخاخات واريد تحويلها للعمل بالهيدروجين مائه بالمائه ماذا احتاج لاتمام هذه المهمه واكون شاكرا لك


----------

